# went out solo to get a pair



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Decided to go solo .. To get a pair .. 15 miles SE .. Head long into 3-4'..had them on the surface swarming around the boat .. they followed the first on to the surface ..flipper and pals were around .. So no culling . lost a few bigger fish .. these weighted out 14 and 12 lb on my hand scale


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice looking snaps!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice pair of snappers! GT


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

nice! love it when you can get them to the surface!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had an itch you had to scratch huh? hahaha glad ya caught some dinner!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you went out solo in that wind you already HAVE a pair sir! Nice snappers.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish! Next time you go out solc let me know I would love to get out there. I'll chip in on fuel, clean the boat, and help clean fish. I'll even man the anchor line the whole time!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks... As Jason said .. I had an itch but was pretty sure it was going to be a wet bumpy ride ... So rather than put my friends though a long slug ..and rather than pout on shore .. I burned the fuel and punched on out ...some asked if it was worth it ... 
Let's see .... A day with wind and wave flying around ... 10-15 lb snapper popping baits off the surface ... I think so


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad you're safe and sound, nice catch!


----------



## petedao (Dec 11, 2013)

A little too adventurous for me espescially by yourself with big waves and out that far. Must have been pretty busy keeping the boat in place. Glad you were safe and caught some too.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes. WTG 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

What size stradic is that?


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*tomorrow*

I hope its not going to be to bad tomorrow. Going out on the lil entertainer tomorrow. Anyone know how rough it suppose to be? maybe 2 to 3. I hope it isn't going to be to bad.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> What size stradic is that?


6000... spooled 65 lb braid


----------

